# Overflows or NO Overflows



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I am getting very close to completing my stand and canopy for my 230 gallon tank and once it is done it is full steam ahead to set it up. I have had the back glass drilled with six holes and using 6 bulkheads I plan to set up two separate closed loop filtration systems using FX5 filters. The way I had envisioned was that one bulkhead would feed the supply line of the filter and the return lines would be plumbed back into two other bulkheads. I was thinking of placing a an overflow box on the supply line whereas only the water flowing over the overflow would enter the supply bulkhead, of course this water would be returned after filtration back to the tank through the two return bulkheads. I am now considering adding a third FX5 and therefore considering not using the overflow boxes as the bulkheads would be used in pairs one supply one return for each filter...What are the pros and cons of using overflows? I will do up some drawing to illustrate what I mean and add then to this posting.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

the pros of a overflow is the ability to run a sump a fx5 probley holds a few gallons of water and its media where a sump can hold alot more media and more water. im going to mess with ya a bit and say ditch the fx5s and spend the cash on the sump and return pump or maybe just the one fx. just my opinion i basically had two fx5s before switching to the sump


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks dino, I prefer not to use a sump as I have had some bad experiences in the past, I am going to stick with 2 or 3 FX5's thanks


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

here is the diagram of my plumbing plan and pictures of the overflows I built from 8" PVC pipe. You can see by one of the pictures the planned positioning of the two overflows. They will cover two of the supply bulkheads...


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

is this for freshwater or saltwater?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I dont see any need for overflow s in this design just use one hole for intake and one for exit. 3 filters 6 hoses 6 bulkheads good to go?


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

The only issue I can think of with overflows is the noise factor. There will constantly be a little waterfall happening in your living room. I have 2 Rena xp3's on my 220 and they work just fine.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I was hoping to have the water level high enough that I would not get that overflow waterfall sound...basically the access ports on the overflow boxes would act like a large object pre filter so to speak...thoughts???


----------

